
Ask HN: Who wants to start a startup? - tonytpa
I&#x27;m wondering how many people on HN want to start a startup, but don&#x27;t know where to start? Maybe you don&#x27;t know what idea to start it around, or you have an idea but aren&#x27;t sure if it&#x27;s any good and don&#x27;t know how to validate it.<p>Maybe you feel like you need a cofounder to have a better chance at success but don&#x27;t know anyone who is interested.<p>This all describes me. I&#x27;m wondering who else out there this describes?<p>From those who have had these same feelings and started successful startups, how did you get around these problems?
======
byoung2
The same is true of nearly every "glamorous" profession. Actor, performing
artist, doctor. In the abstract sense they look exciting, pay great money, but
they take hard work to get there. There are far more people who say they want
to be doctors, actors, or rock stars than there are people willing to dissect
cadavers in medical school, endure endless auditions, or shop demos to record
labels.

~~~
tonytpa
I don't think the doctor comparison is very appropriate to what I'm
describing. There is a very prescribed path to becoming a doctor. You go to
school, pass some exams, become a resident, etc. You know exactly what you
need to do to be successful.

The same is not true as a startup founder. You can read about what other
people have some, but you can't do exactly what they did. Your idea will be
different, market will be different, timing will be different, team will be
different, etc.

Anyway, I'm looking for other people who want to work on side
projects/startups but aren't sure how to get started/want to meet other people
in the same boat.

~~~
byoung2
The doctor comparison is more apt than you may realize, as there are very many
specialties and lots of different paths to get there. Especially with the
residency match program no doctor can say for certain which program he or she
will get accepted to or where he or she will practice.

------
Rjevski
Same here, I feel like I'm just not ready to manage the entire thing, raise
money, etc. I've got the tech pretty much worked out, but that's the easy part
- the hard part is actually make it scale, deal with customers, money,
investors, legal/regulatory issues, etc.

~~~
tonytpa
I'd love to learn more about what you're doing.

~~~
Rjevski
Working on a mobile MVNO with good customer service and innovative features
(multiple mobile numbers, etc). The main issue is that the industry is a race
to the bottom and it's hard to compete with the existing players and their
extremely low prices (given that I plan on actually doing things right, so
can't just outsource everything to the lowest bidder like the competition
does).

